# Guess the birthdate!!



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey guys,

As I'm sure some of you are aware, my good lady and I are expecting our first wee baby sometime in September, well I should probably add "should be expecting her to appear in September". Her first daughter was 2 weeks early. The due date is set to be September (middle of - exact date escapes me - I'm such a bloke sometimes...  )

However, as I'm certain a lot of us are aware, when baby is due to turn up, and when she actually DOES, can vary greatly. So, without further ado, I hereby give you the MARTIAL TALK BABY SWEEPSTAKE!! The rules are, everyone gets one guess as to when they think baby will be born.

First correct entry will receive.... nothing, but the sound satisfaction that they alone were right, and nobody else was!!  

Get them thar votes in!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2006)

September the third whata great day.
Terry


----------



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> September the third whata great day.
> Terry


 
Thanks Terry, first one in the draw. September 3rd is the official entry for Terry. Who's next. I'm curious to see who's prescience (lucky guess) is the most accurate. :asian:


----------



## someguy (Jul 31, 2006)

september 15th 
And so it shall be.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 31, 2006)

Ahhh...i hear the 14th is a great day to have a baby...


----------



## Shodan (Jul 31, 2006)

September 12th......and that is my final answer!!    Oh- and Congrats by the way!!


----------



## MJS (Jul 31, 2006)

First off...Congratulations to both you and your wife!

As for my vote...I'll say Sept. 13

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll say September 9 - then it would be easy to remember (9/9).  A friend of mine got married that day for that reason, in 1999 - which made her anniversary 9/9/99.


----------



## MRE (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations Kensai! I choose September 1.


----------



## crushing (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats!

I'll say September 18th.  Because 1 + 8 in 18 equals 9 which is the month, and if you add 2+0+0+6 for the year you get the 8 for the ones spot of the day, and if you subtract 8 from the 9 you get the tens spot for the day.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

Guys, I've been informed by my good lady, that the due date is the 19th September... We shall see, but some of you look to be pretty close to that. Thanks for the messages. :asian:


----------



## donna (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations artyon: Im guessing Aug 30.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations to both you and your wife!
I vote September 20th,


----------



## Paul B (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Kensai! Congrats are in order. 

You'll have to pick up a set of Leafs baby clothes now,if you haven't already.  :lol: 

As for my guess..I'll say the 27th,because since when are babies born on a schedule,eh?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations! artyon:

I'm going with 9/9. That's my hubby's birthday.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 1, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Hey Kensai! Congrats are in order.
> 
> You'll have to pick up a set of Leafs baby clothes now,if you haven't already.  :lol:
> 
> As for my guess..I'll say the 27th,because since when are babies born on a schedule,eh?


 
She doesn't have any yet to be honest mate, she DOES have an Allblacks baby grow, but she'll like both hockey AND rugby, oh and let's not forget the MA. Just like her pappy.  

27th eh? Good one. 

9th for JT - (That's on or around my suspicion, but I'm rarely early for anything, so I don't see why my daughter should be  )

kenpo0324 - good guess mate. 

Donna, Donna, Donna... What can I say, I showed this to Jayne, she hoped you were wrong. Lol... Sorry mate, no offence.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 1, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> As I'm sure some of you are aware, my good lady and I are expecting our first wee baby sometime in September, well I should probably add "should be expecting her to appear in September". Her first daughter was 2 weeks early. The due date is set to be September (middle of - exact date escapes me - I'm such a bloke sometimes...  )
> 
> ...



I am going for 9/11/06 sometime around 7:00 AM  

This will give the day special meaning to your family (* as any day the child is born on will have special meaning *) and to give some the joy to celebrate on that day. 

:asian:


----------



## Kensai (Aug 2, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I am going for 9/11/06 sometime around 7:00 AM
> 
> This will give the day special meaning to your family (* as any day the child is born on will have special meaning *) and to give some the joy to celebrate on that day.
> 
> :asian:


 
Thanks Rich, but the 9th November (you guys do your dates back to front!!!  ) is waaaay out. 

JK, you're right, it would be a happy moment to celebrate. I like the thinking there. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm going to say September 17th around 11am.

Congratulations, by the way!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why do you wonderful poeple keep guessing, the date is going to be the one I picked in the beginning remember the all powerful has spoken and that is it.
Goodbye
Terry


----------



## Kensai (Aug 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Why do you wonderful poeple keep guessing, the date is going to be the one I picked in the beginning remember the all powerful has spoken and that is it.
> Goodbye
> Terry


 
LMAO!!! :ultracool


----------



## Kensai (Aug 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm going to say September 17th around 11am.
> 
> Congratulations, by the way!


 
Thanks mate.


----------



## bydand (Aug 5, 2006)

I have to guess my birthday as well:  Sept 14th, 10:25 A.M.

Congrats whatever day it turns out to be!!


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> I have to guess my birthday as well: Sept 14th, 10:25 A.M.
> 
> Congrats whatever day it turns out to be!!


 
Thank-you kindly. :asian:


----------



## Jenna (Aug 6, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> As I'm sure some of you are aware, my good lady and I are expecting our first wee baby sometime in September, well I should probably add "should be expecting her to appear in September". Her first daughter was 2 weeks early. The due date is set to be September (middle of - exact date escapes me - I'm such a bloke sometimes...  )
> 
> ...


Hey you mister northern boy  you are not seriously running a sweepstake on your little ones birthdate? what is this the Grand National or what?? That is utterly scandalous.. I never heard the like of it.. what would your good lady think.. 4th of September, ha! 

I am just messin.. hey I sent you a tiny wish that everything works out for a little healthy bambino with a happy mum and dad that is all that matters.. 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## mantis (Aug 6, 2006)

can i guess sometime in september?


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> can i guess sometime in september?


 
Nope. I'd like a specific date please. Or you can't play. :0p

Jenna, 4th it is mate, thanks for the kind wish. Don't forget the prize for guessing correctly.... *Rubs chin*...Not sure what that IS yet, but umm...


----------

